# Best wheel sealant for "satin" wheels



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

Good morning all,
I have a brand new set of BBS alloys which I would like to protect/seal as best as I can. They are black, but they are a satin finish as opposed to a gloss.
What would people recommend in the way of the best wheel sealant that will protect the wheel, but not 'gloss' it up?

Any advice/recomendations greatly appreciated!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Gtechniq C5 will do the job without adding any extra gloss, we've used it on Satin wheels and it works fine. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

As above. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

MaxProtect, will be better protected than with c1/4/5 and work well on mate/satin.
CQUK work well on mate/satin too.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Optimum Opti Coat 2.0


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 for MaxProtect,brilliant products.


----------



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

Chris79100 said:


> MaxProtect, will be better protected than with c1/4/5 and work well on mate/satin.
> CQUK work well on mate/satin too.


Don't suppose you have a link to the product do you buddy?


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris79100 said:


> MaxProtect, will be better protected than with c1/4/5 and work well on mate/satin.
> CQUK work well on mate/satin too.


How so???


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Another vote for C5. Cracking stuff.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I've used Wolf's Rimseal on Audi "Black Edition" satin wheels. It works OK without making the wheels glossy. 

I can't compare it with other products suggested here, but I throw it into the mix as another viable option....


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

TooFunny said:


> How so???


Yeah I'd like to know too..

C5 is a chemical bond with any substrate, creating an increased thickness of lacquer.

With up to 5yrs protection, you only need to protect once.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Another fan of C5 - another product must be amazing to be significantly better!


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try them you will easily understand!!
That's the only 3 brands I have tried, max protect uncv3 v1 and vR, gtec c1/4/5 and cquk.
MaxProtect is lot stronger than all, cquk is second but far from maxprotect and gtec c1/4/5 last, but not bad.

To give you an idea, maxprotect can stay on my bikes headers where the others stay 2mn after I start the engine...and nothing left!

Just let dry the coating on something, you'll understand what is a true coating ;-)

But like I said, c/1/4/5 is not bad, got it on some plastic parts like trims and it's great, but there's better for the same price ;-)

Old version of c1/4/5 was better.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

What tests have you conducted? And MP R is a rubber coating not quartz so cannot be compared to the other 2. 
Thanks.


----------

